
Is there a way, like adding a 'DEPRECATED' file, to mark a repo as unmaintaned? - augstein
So package managers like npm, cargo, vim-plug etc. can show a warning message to the user. Message content would be the contents of the &#x27;DEPRECATED&#x27; file in the projects root folder.<p>I understand that for example for npm there is the `npm deprecate` command, but I&#x27;m looking for a generic and simple way to do this.<p>Just noticed a VIM plugin I was using has been deprecated for a while, which caused some problems with VIM that I had to track down manually.
======
MelioRatio
I am guessing you are talking about git, in which case, the closest you can do
by itself is to tag the specific branch:

    
    
      git tag -m '<name> is deprecated' deprecated/<name> <name>
      git branch -D <name>
    

This removes the branch <name> from the branch list and would cause the
specified message to appear. You may also revive the branch, if you ever felt
inclined to do so.

If you rely on a service like Github to host your repo, you have a setting to
archive the repo: [https://github.blog/2017-11-08-archiving-
repositories/](https://github.blog/2017-11-08-archiving-repositories/)

